# portable air compressor recommendation



## Rtd4946 (Dec 12, 2018)

This is a wife looking for Christmas present idea....looking for a recommendation on a portable air compressor for airing back up after being on the beach. I've tried looking online but really don't know what I'm looking for. My husband has a 2500 diesel Chevy with the big chunky tires. We air down to 20 psi when we go out onto the beach. He will not air down unless he knows there is an air station near by so we can air back up pretty close to where we came off beach. I feel this limits us onto where we can go as he will only drive short distances while aired down. He has mentioned a portable compressor before. I see there are some compressors that you plug into lighter in truck or some that connect to battery....I have no clue. I'd like something that isn't so big and bulky, inflates at a good rate and good quality. I don't mind spending some money on a good product but let's not get crazy on the price (several hundred dollars). Please help....Christmas is coming!!


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, I considered this route for a while too. Over the last few years, I've had trucks as big as Ram 3500 with 37" tires, to a Tacoma with 33" tires. I too wanted a way to air up anywhere. I talked to a local Off-Road outfitter, and he could install a system designed for this - but it could cost up to $600. AND - it would be very slow. Like not even worth it slow. I had a good conversation with someone more familiar with air compressors at Northern Tool. He explained how each variable - CFM, PSI and tank size affect what I was trying to do. The tire size is going to have a big impact on the requirements. Let's say the tire that came on the truck is 245/75/17 - that tires is about 31 inches tall, by about 10 inches wide. Your husband's "big chunky tires" could be 33x12, or 35x12 or 37+ inches tall. The rim size matters too - because a 40" tire with a 17" wheel will require MUCH more air than a 40" tire with a 22" wheel. Its a bunch of math, that you'd need to do to figure out not only the volume of air needed, but also how quickly this would need to be done. In my research - there was no viable option for something that plugs into a cigarette lighter. Sure there are pumps that would add air, but if it takes 30mins to air up a single tire from 20PSI to 35PSI, is that worth it? It wasn't for me. I found that to really consider "portable air" as viable option, I'd need big tank, and a gas powered motor to power the compressor. One of those wheelbarrow style compressors. They were close to 1K new, but I looked around on Craigslist for some old ones. I considered one that was in beat up shape, that was about $400, but ultimately decided against it. I'd still need to wheel this 100+ pound contraption into and out of my truck bed each trip, and they take up a lot of space that other beach/fishing gear uses.

I now have 33" tall (chunky) tires on a 2500 diesel RAM, and find it easiest to air down to 20 and drive the beach. I typically only air up before I head home. If your traveling between villages of the OBX and getting up to 55mph, I'd air up for that. But for local driving (45 mph and under), I've never had any problem (like the bead unseating) driving on roads with 20 PSI.



TLDR: I decided against it because of costs - too much $, too much time to fill, or too much space/hassle.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

jef400dread said:


> Hey, I considered this route for a while too. Over the last few years, I've had trucks as big as Ram 3500 with 37" tires, to a Tacoma with 33" tires. I too wanted a way to air up anywhere. I talked to a local Off-Road outfitter, and he could install a system designed for this - but it could cost up to $600. AND - it would be very slow. Like not even worth it slow. I had a good conversation with someone more familiar with air compressors at Northern Tool. He explained how each variable - CFM, PSI and tank size affect what I was trying to do. The tire size is going to have a big impact on the requirements. Let's say the tire that came on the truck is 245/75/17 - that tires is about 31 inches tall, by about 10 inches wide. Your husband's "big chunky tires" could be 33x12, or 35x12 or 37+ inches tall. The rim size matters too - because a 40" tire with a 17" wheel will require MUCH more air than a 40" tire with a 22" wheel. Its a bunch of math, that you'd need to do to figure out not only the volume of air needed, but also how quickly this would need to be done. In my research - there was no viable option for something that plugs into a cigarette lighter. Sure there are pumps that would add air, but if it takes 30mins to air up a single tire from 20PSI to 35PSI, is that worth it? It wasn't for me. I found that to really consider "portable air" as viable option, I'd need big tank, and a gas powered motor to power the compressor. One of those wheelbarrow style compressors. They were close to 1K new, but I looked around on Craigslist for some old ones. I considered one that was in beat up shape, that was about $400, but ultimately decided against it. I'd still need to wheel this 100+ pound contraption into and out of my truck bed each trip, and they take up a lot of space that other beach/fishing gear uses.
> 
> I now have 33" tall (chunky) tires on a 2500 diesel RAM, and find it easiest to air down to 20 and drive the beach. I typically only air up before I head home. If your traveling between villages of the OBX and getting up to 55mph, I'd air up for that. But for local driving (45 mph and under), I've never had any problem (like the bead unseating) driving on roads with 20 PSI.
> 
> ...


When I am at the beach long term my tires stay aired down as in aired down for months at a time. Tread gets eaten up more but saves time. I had one Beach Truck that stayed aired down for 5 Years.

I normally air down to 20-25 (Use the eye method, if the tire starts looking iffy I stop letting out the air) and then just put Grand Cherokee in Low when I get on the sand. If the sand is dry and deep I go on the lower end of 20 PSI.

Airing up and down takes a lot of time with the portable on-board compressors, takes about 5 seconds to put into Low 4X4 for me. I only drive on the OBX so finding air on Hatteras is Free and air in Nags Head is $$$.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

I take a small Craftsman Compressor with me and leave at the house i'm staying at. Air down when i head for the beach and hit one of the stations on Hatteras if i'm heading back north of Bonner Bridge. If you are looking to be completely covered i would look at on board air solutions. You add them to the truck and leave them. A system like this is what i would use if i spent more time on the beach.
https://www.viaircorp.com/oba/oba-heavy
Around $275 on amazon. You would just need to have it installed if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

Walmart has mini 12V air compressor for $12.88. I am not sure if this is what you are looking for. Search at walmart.com for: Portable Mini Air Compressor Electric Tire Infaltor Pump 12 Volt Car 300 PSI,12V ,Mini Air Compressor


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

hangout said:


> Walmart has mini 12V air compressor for $12.88. I am not sure if this is what you are looking for. Search at walmart.com for: Portable Mini Air Compressor Electric Tire Infaltor Pump 12 Volt Car 300 PSI,12V ,Mini Air Compressor


I was given one of those one year for my Birthday , used it once at home when I saw a tire on our spare vehicle was low , it took forever , You'll die of old age if you had to wait on it to do all four truck tires .


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Jwalker said:


> https://www.viaircorp.com/oba/oba-heavy


This thing is looks great! I don't think this was available the last time I was looking. I watched the video... although he says "we went from 15-30 PSI in about 2.5 mins" he didn't say "total". This phrasing leaves me to speculate whether he means 2.5mins per tire (those appear to be about 35" on the white jeep in the video) or for all 4. If its 2.5 per tire, then do you also need to wait 2 mins to refill the tank between tires? If yes, you're talking about 15 mins total to air up. If the OP's husband does more beach driving North of the Bonner bridge, maybe that's acceptable. Like Garbo said - filling stations are free and common in Hatteras, so I'd stick with those.

Of the 26 Amazon reviews on this product, only 2 mention using it to refill tires. One person said it couldn't handle their 33s. The other gave it 5 stars after some customization (thread sealant, etc.), however, they didn't mention specifically their tire usage (but did shout out the OBX). Since tires size (and required air volume) could make or break the usefulness of this system, I'm waiting to hear explicitly from someone who's used it to fill "big chunky tires" from around 20 PSI to around 40.


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

The way i read it 15 PSI in 2.5 minutes per tire on a 35x12.50. With my craftsman compressor i can air all 4 tires from 20 to 40 PSI in 5 minutes, but i'm also airing all 4 at the same time. I haven't compared the CFM's but i would think the on board would be close.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I go to OBX for 2-3 weeks at a time; at least twice a year. I air down when I get there and don’t air back up until the day before we leave. I’ve had the same tires for almost 2 1/2 years now.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> I go to OBX for 2-3 weeks at a time; at least twice a year. I air down when I get there and don’t air back up until the day before we leave. I’ve had the same tires for almost 2 1/2 years now.


same here


----------



## Rtd4946 (Dec 12, 2018)

Well....Thanks for all the info! You all have talked me out of my idea. I'll just tell him to somewhat relax about airing back up all the time! We usually stay a week in April and 2 weeks in November. We are usually back and forth between Buxton and Hatteras villages....with those speed limits dont get much over 45mph anyway! Now I have 13 days to come up with a Christmas present idea!!!!


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Another thing to consider is that the tires on the 3500 Ram are inflated to 70 - 85 psi. It takes a while longer to reach these pressures than to fill up to 35 psi.


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

the air compressor is always a good idea to have on board, I've had a stuck valve stem a few times that over 10hr. on the beach slowly leaked and left me with 0 air in the tire, having on board air saved my day. I wouldn't recommend using an on board or even a portable unit for completely filling up big tires but giving them a little shot of air to get them from 12psi to 25psi to get around town especially on a heavy diesel truck (slow maneuvering sucks below 25psi)


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

A few years ago I had a tire go flat while I was at The Point... The last thing I wanted to do was change a tire on the beach, after dark. Had it not been for Butch who works at Frisco Rod and Gun I would have done just that. I got enough air in my tires to get me off the beach with a small compressor he had with him... I keep a small one in my tool box now... The bigger Slime compressor sold by Wally World works just fine. I don't need to completely fill a tire I just need to get off the beach.

If you're going to ba on the beach then you should plan accordingly... Know where the big compressors are , if you don't know ask someone. 

I know where every Air Compressor that local businesses maintain on Hatteras Island ... Some are better than others... Red Drum shuts theirs off when the gas station closes but it's one of the most convenient to air back up at..I do understand why they shut it off.......Next is Dillons Corner, Fran and Frans and Teach's Lair, etc....The one at the Brew Thru kind of store called Breeze Thru in Avon is probably the slowest. I make sure I spend some money in all of the establishments that provide we fishermen free air. I also thank them for doing that for us. 

I stay aired down as long as I am not driving longer distances...

Plenty of free air compressors on the northern beaches too...


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

Have used a portable air compressor to air up for over 17 years. Many times before the sun has come and before any business have opened. I have a diesel with 285/70R17 aired up to 55 psi. It takes a little longer but my pump is hands free and is easy on the back. The pump is also over 17 years old. Here is a pic of the info, they are still in business.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Everyone should carry a small compressor. Same happened to me during the Nags Head Tournament as happened to Tuna. First session flat tire. A Buddy had a good pump used it till the tourney was over


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

If electricity is available, consider a Porter Cable pancake compressor. They do not take up much space, not that heavy, cost under $200.00. Can be had at Lowe's or Home Depot. Just checked, on sale at Lowe's for $99.00.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Rtd4946 said:


> This is a wife looking for Christmas present idea....looking for a recommendation on a portable air compressor for airing back up after being on the beach. I've tried looking online but really don't know what I'm looking for. My husband has a 2500 diesel Chevy with the big chunky tires. We air down to 20 psi when we go out onto the beach. He will not air down unless he knows there is an air station near by so we can air back up pretty close to where we came off beach. I feel this limits us onto where we can go as he will only drive short distances while aired down. He has mentioned a portable compressor before. I see there are some compressors that you plug into lighter in truck or some that connect to battery....I have no clue. I'd like something that isn't so big and bulky, inflates at a good rate and good quality. I don't mind spending some money on a good product but let's not get crazy on the price (several hundred dollars). Please help....Christmas is coming!!


Mrs RTD4946

After reading your post again you said some key words " I do'nt mind spending the money" .. I seemed to have missed that the first time

He has a 2500 (diesel I presume that runs two batteries) if it is a newer truck and he plans on keeping it a while. You may want to consider an "On Board" system. I know of only one "Drum Pro" (Zing Pow) who had one on his previous truck, however it was jacked up with over-sized tires. He was on the beach all the time though. He is now driving a Toyota Tacoma.

Some of these on board systems are pretty pricey. Ask yourself how much will he really use it? Also how inconvenient is it for you two to find GOOD air pumps once you get off beach and air back up. 

Unless we start getting a huge influx of Electric Beach vehicles. I wouldn't look at anything that runs on A/C current as the Park Service will be slow placing Charging Stations on the beach. 

If I were in your shoes, I would buy him a Slime 2X Heavy Duty Pro Power Tire inflator, (about 60.00 at Walmart) and an Old Spice "Soap on a Rope" and call it a Christmas. 
Unless he gives you some "Hoodie Footies" from Pajama Gram.. then I don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2018)

Take a look at the hair compressors, especially the RV models. I also have a 2500 and this is what I have decided to get. Designed to air up RV tires up to 90 and 100 psi. Runs off clips to battery. They get good reviews and only take a few minutes. 

I also go to FT Fisher and no free air or good compressors around there since trading post closed, which is why I want one. Cheap ones won't do the job at all.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Still a nice present to have. I would like one for Christmas!


----------



## mdsurffishing (Dec 31, 2013)

For an onboard system I have the VIAIR compressor run to a 5 gallon holding tank, it's a little overboard but it's a nice setup. A blow gun attachment for the tank is also handy


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I know you said you do not want to spend big bucks on this but I will make a suggestion. I have been in commercial diving and construction for many years. I have a lot of experience with compressors. For your purpose, I highly recommend looking at an Industrial Air Compressor that is available from Amazon ( orange in color). If his truck is a full size pickup, he should have room for this unit. The frame on it is low and almost square so it will not turn over in the truck bed. It weighs about 65 pounds. I am 5'6" and I can pick it up. It sells for about $600, pumps up to 155 pounds, the compressor is oil-less which delivers relatively clean air, has two reservoir tanks, and the engine is gasoline. I adjusted the air pressure down to 125 psi which increases the cubic feet per minute air delivery and increases the life of the compressor. At home there are many uses for it - vehicle tires, lawn equipment tires, bikes, etc. We have used this pump for running nail guns, inflating tires, operating grinders and other air tools. Put a 30 foot inflation hose on it and you can reach all four tires without moving the compressor. If you can wait to receive it after Christmas, he will never regret owning this compressor. It is a good one.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Not sure of the brand, but I bought a 12v portable at Pepboys a few years ago. Has long electric cord to plug into lighter, long coiled air hose that screws on to valve, a built in pressure gauge, and all fits into a 2 compartment soft case. Takes up little space. It takes a few minutes per tire but gives the freedom to go anywhere.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Forgot to add. Cheap!


----------



## Steve C. Sink (Nov 28, 2012)

Big pancake compressor fully charged will at least get you back on the road. Mule.


----------

